# Excision with a flap closure



## virginiap (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,
I got a question. Can you bill for an excision of a bengin or mlg lesion and also bill for a flap. I know in the cpt book guidelines it states 14000-14302 are used for excision (including lesion) and/or repair by adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement. So with that being said I would not be able to bill for both the excision and closure. Any help would be nice.
Thanks in advance,
Virginia


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Sep 25, 2012)

This is exactly what my ahima study guide says "Was a lesion excised?  If so, for adjacent tissue transfers, do not code the excision since it is included in the repair.  If so for skin grafts, code lesion excision codes."

According to my Derm study guide, "Excision of lesion is included in adjacent tissue transfer at the same location.  If the lesion excision occurs in a separate location, you may report the appropriate excision code separately with modifier 59.  "

I hope this helps explain it further.  I keep using my study guides to look up the questions people ask so that I learn at the same time I help someone!  Hopefully this helps!


----------

